# 3 special rats went to heaven today..



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I took all 3 of the rescued rats that we rescued 6 weeks ago , to the vet today one had a sudden tumor one had breathing difficulties and the other was fine with a bit of a skin irritation 

They all become worse last night so i took them to the vet

They seemed so interested when i took them for the walk up there , i did not expect the vet to put them all to sleep.

One had cancer
One has pneumonias
One i was told would pine to death over the loss of her sisters

We were lied to when we rescued these rats. We were told they were healthy apart from one having possible cancer and slight skin irritation and also we were told they were just 12 months old

The vet said they are minimum of 2 years
The vet said they had mights not a skin irritation

So the vet let me spend some time with the 3 little girls i thought we would have for at least a year.. I hugged them said sorry and of course sobbed sobbed and sobbed i cried so much i felt sick and dizzy

Walking home with the empty tank was the hardest thing i have ever done i miss them more then i thought i would. 

Rest in peace

Lumpy
Patch
Lady

All 3 of these lived in a large empty cage when we got them they did not have any toys of fresh food they lived off reggie rat
when they came to us they got fresh fruit and veg and protein and also toys and the shutamite, diet

The got attention and love and i was sure they were getting better
Although i can not stop crying i know there suffering has now stopped
They got put in a tank with sweet tasting anethetic case as if they were having a operation's then the drug was injected it was the best way to go. There last moments were in my arms 
Love you girls
Jess x


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your losses


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh man that truely sucks


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm still pretty broken up about it , specially when i listen to Leona Lewis's 'find my foot prints in the sand because thats the song i listened to before i took them to the vet..Miss you girls x <3 x 

Love always 

Jess x


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry. I really hope your feeling a bit better soon.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im so sorry for your losses, at least you all had some good times for you to remeber


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for your replies , i still cry now , just remembering there little faces when they got excited , 
We got 3 more babies and one looked like lady so we named her princess lol..
I know my 3 who were PTS are in a better place although i still cry i know there ok now
Jess x


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Was just thinking of these 3 today . still miss them , and remember that horrid day!

 Hope your still having fun over the bridge girls , love you
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! so sorry for your loss!


----------

